# Re: My new baby...



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet  so you bought it new or used? i'm guessing new cause you dont see many used ones out there for sale...occassionaly but not often  boat looks great and congrats [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] but most importantly.... thank you for your service [smiley=usa.gif]

p.s. post some pics when you get home and get it wet ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Come home safe and get some slime on her!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wow!! that skiff is no joke


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats, can't go wrong with the boat or the color


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome. did you get it from a guy named giovani?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What happened to the original post?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

interesting. looks like he was deleted. his profile says "0 posts"......

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=viewprofile;username=50455252594440565A47370


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

He wasn't deleted. Our logs indicate he removed the post. We are trying to confirm what happened.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That stinks. What an awful tease this post is!!!


----------

